# HDD, ernstes Problem? Wieder zugewiesene Sektoren, 100, max 100, Grenze 5, Toshiba



## Straycatsfan (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

also die Tage beim Download über Steam mal wieder Laufwerksauslastung, naja, hat man ja ab und an.

HWInfo im Hintergrund befindet das drive warnungsfrei, seatools Schnelltest meldet keine Fehler.

Chrystal Disk meldet jedoch gelb Vorsicht, eben einzig bei den wieder zugewiesenen Sektoren.

Die Tabs aktuell und max haben ne 100 Stehen, bei Grenzwert ist ne 5 im Reiter.

Was sagt man dazu?

Gibt es noch bessere Tools die eventuell auch was fixen?

Mal defrag?  Stresst ne 2TB wohl eher noch mehr?

Mal komplett neu formatieren bringt Ordnung rein?

Ansonsten als reine Spiele Platte....läuft die bis sie eben nicht mehr läuft, muss man eben neu laden...?

Gruß


----------



## RealMadnex (17. Juli 2017)

Die relevanten Daten stehen in der Spalte "Rohwert". Der "Aktuelle Wert" und der "Schlechteste Wert" sind normalisierte Werte (vergleichbar mit Prozentwerten), die bei Problemen oder auch im normalen Verlauf der Alterung bzw. Abnutzung geringer werden (und teilweise auch wieder steigen können). Der Grenzwert zeigt den Wert an, ab wann bei kritischen Attributen ein Smart-Fehler ausgelöst wird, was passiert, wenn der aktuelle Wert den jeweiligen Wert des Grenzwertes erreicht. Manche Attribute haben nur einen Informationswert und stellen keinen eigentlichen Indikator für Probleme dar. Diese Attribute können den Grenzwert erreichen oder unterschreiten ohne, dass ein Smart-Fehler ausgelöst wird.

Die Platte hatte laut den Smart-Werten mal defekte Sektoren, die ersetzt wurden. Und genau das zeigt CrystalDiskInfo mit der "Vorsicht"-Meldung an. Bei ausgewählten kritischen Attributen wartet CDI nicht darauf bis der Grenzwert erreicht wurde (denn dann ist es in der Regel zu spät), sondern weißt schon bei geringen Fehlern darauf hin, dass es Probleme gibt bzw. gab.

Wenige defekte bzw. bereits ausgetauschte Sektoren sind an sich kein Beinbruch und müssen auch nicht unbedingt auf ein größeres Problem hindeuten. Wenn die Anzahl von defekten und ausgetauschten Sektoren in kürzerer Zeit ansteigt, kann das aber darauf hinweisen, dass die Festplatte am sterben ist. Aktueller Stand ist also, dass die Platte mal Probleme hatte, woraufhin Sektoren ausgetauscht werden mussten. Sie kann danach noch Jahre lang ohne weitere Probleme funktionieren. Ein Backup solltest du immer haben. Ganz unabhängig davon wie es der Platte geht. 

Des Weiteren fällt an den Smart-Werten auf, dass es eigentlich immer zu Abschaltungsabbrüchen kommt. Das kann dadurch kommen, dass du die Festplatte bzw. den Rechner immer hart ausschaltest (ohne Windows sauber runterzufahren) oder das Mainboard oder Netzteil deines Rechners der Platte nicht genug Zeit zum herunterfahren gibt bevor er sich ausschaltet. Auch wurden Übertragungsfehler (UltraDMA CRC Fehler) protokolliert, die aber auch schon länger zurückliegen können und nicht aktuell sein müssen. Den Rohwert des Attributes C7 solltest du beobachten. Verändert er sich, tausche mal das Datenkabel aus. 

Die bereits ausgetauschten defekten Sektoren, die CDI anprangert, machen keine Probleme mehr, da das System keinen Zugriff mehr auf diese hat. Sollten erneut schwebende und/oder weitere wiederzugewiesene Sektoren auftauchen, könnte das ein Hinweis auf ein doch größeres Problem der Platte sein. Also einfach erst mal weiter beobachten und, sofern für dich als notwendig betrachtet, ein Backup erstellen, sofern noch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juli 2017)

Die Platte hat die Lebensdauer runter (15.000 Stunden).
Kopiere die Daten auf eine neue Festplatte und entsorge die alte.

Alles andere endet früher oder später mit Datenverlust.


----------



## Straycatsfan (17. Juli 2017)

Die CRC Fehler liegen länger zurück, Festplatte hatte mal "Denksekunden", da wurden die Kabel getauscht dann war Ruhe.

Und zum hart ausschalten, Windows 10 ganz normal per runterfahren, allerdings hängt(e) sich ab und an ein (early access) Spiel auf so dass selbst mit Task Manager nichts mehr ging und nur Reset/Power half, so 10 mal meinetwegen in der Summe über Monate.

Und früher oder später Datenverlust....

...sind wie gesagt nur Spiele drauf aus der Bibliothek, also fahr das Ding bis es aufgibt und dann wird eben ne neue geholt?)

Wenn Laufwerksauslastung beim Download zum Dauerzustand wird eben auch früher.

Danke Euch


----------



## Inzersdorfer (18. Juli 2017)

Die DT01ACA Serien zeigen IMHO immer gleiche Werte für Ausschaltungsabbrüche und Laden-Entladen-Zyklen an, das liegt an der Firmware und sind somit KEINE Fehler.


----------



## Straycatsfan (18. Juli 2017)

ok.

hab das Teil mal üner Nacht "low level" formatiert mit diesem Tool, ein echtes low level format soll es ja gar nicht geben für den Endkunden?

wieder zugewiesene sind auch nach wie vor gleich hoch.

nun mal die paar games drauf die wirklich gespielt werden und schauen was kommt.

Alterteuer hat ja noch ein paar Mal dieses Jahr um/zum 25. eines Monats paar Aktionen und nen verkaufsoffenen, da mal nach nem Schnapper schauen


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Naja ich würde das einfach weiter beobachten. Sind ja keine wichtigen Daten drauf, sodass sich der Preis für eine neue Platte rechtfertig, außer dir ist das Geld egal^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Straycatsfan (19. Juli 2017)

eben.


----------



## TobiasClaren (10. August 2017)

Hallo.


*Ich habe hier eine Platte mit der gleichen Meldung in dem Bereich.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Ist die sonst noch auffällig?*
Seltsam, die mittlere Platte in dem Screenshot hat die gleichen "100 100 5"-Werte in dem Feld, aber da ist kein gelber Punkt vor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist eine HGST HDS724040ALE640, eine 4TB-HDD. Da steht "Gut" in Blauem Grund.
Und die System-SSD ist eine SSD 840 Pro, und hat in dem Feld "100 100 10" stehen...  In dem bauen Feld steht "Gut", und darunter noch "100%".


Die HDD um die es hier geht, ist eine Hitachi HDS722020ALA440.
Eingeschaltet 1270 mal.
Betriebsstunden 50820 Std.
Die war die letzte Zeit in einem USB3-Gehäuse.
Hatte auch hartes Abschalten (ist ja eher normal für USB...) etc..
Dann sah Ich zwar "Vorsicht", aber unter "C5 Aktuell ausstehende Sektoren 100 100 .." Ich glaube hinten stand statt einer "0" wie aktuell ein Wert (wo Ich hier die zwei Fragezeichen habe, steht aktuell eine Null ).


Dann habe Ich umkopiert, und direkt danach hatte Ich Probleme die HDD überhaupt zu nutzen, außerdem starteten Programme nicht, und auch mal die Taskleiste verschwand, wenn sie dran hing.
Z.B. geschah nach starten von MiniTool nichts, und direkt nach dem abziehen vom USB3-Kabel poppte das Programm auf.
Dann nahm Ich sie aus dem Gehäuse raus.
Auch da hatte Ich erst diese Probleme.
Aber Ich konnte dann die Platte löschen und einen Oberflächentest machen. Evtl. 7 rote Punkte. Dann habe ich sie komplett formatiert., und erneut jetzt einen Oberflächentest.
Der läuft noch, aber die Punkte von vorher sind weg.
CDI zeigt die C5-Fehler auch nicht mehr an, "0", aber nun eben "05 Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren 100 100 5".


*Kann Ich die noch weiter testen, was die Datensicherheit angeht?
Z.B. eine Software die sie ein paar Tage mit diversen Tests lesen und schreiben, Oberflächenkontrolle etc. durchtestet.
Automatisch.
So dass man unterscheiden kann zwischen Fehlern die durch harmlose Gründe vorkamen, "verschluckt" etc., oder Alter, "sterben" etc..
Das wenn etwas nicht stimmt, es evtl. durch die Belastungen durch Verschlechterungen irgendwelcher Werte auffällt.
Quasi ein Datensicherheitstest.
*


@ Straycatsfan
Welches "Tool" macht denn noch ein "Low Level"-Format?


----------



## XT1024 (10. August 2017)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Seltsam, die Mittlere Platte in dem Screenshot hat die gleichen "100 100 5"-Werte in dem Feld, aber da ist kein gelber Punkt vor.


Nicht seltsam sondern normal weil der gelbe Punkt nicht von den "100 100 5" kommt sondern von der 1 (man beachte die ersten zwei Sätze in Beitrag #2).
Vom Hersteller gibt es doch normalerweise irgendwelche Analysetools, die einen Tag lang laufen und... am Ende doch keine Erleuchtung bringen weil sie, so lange alle aktuellen Werte über den Grenzwerten sind, wohl alles gut finden.

Und sonst: mehr screenshots und weniger Text. Das mit den roten und nicht mehr roten Punkten habe ich nicht so ganz verstanden.


----------



## TobiasClaren (10. August 2017)

Welche "1"?
Es ist exakt der gleiche Wert "05".
Ich habe oben die Seite der anderen HDD eingefügt.
Um die "Lesefehlerrate", "01" geht es hier nicht.
Nur "05", "Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren". Da haben BEIDE "100 100 5", aber die eine ist deshalb mit gelbem Punkt und "Vorsicht" versehen.

Der Text ist nötig.
Wer weniger lesen will, liest das hervorgehobene.
Denn z.B. auf die Frage nach der Sicherheitstest-Software kann Ich nicht verzichten.
Also im Grunde wie Prime95 für Festplatten.

Und wie es dazu kam ist evtl. auch nicht unwichtig.
Denn pauschale Antworten ala "schmeiß die weg" etc. interessieren mich nicht  .
Wenn es eine Möglichkeit zur realen Bewertung der Datensicherheit gibt, dann wäre das gut.


----------



## RealMadnex (10. August 2017)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Welche "1"?
> Es ist exakt der gleiche Wert "05".
> Ich habe oben die Seite der anderen HDD eingefügt.
> Um die "Lesefehlerrate", "01" geht es hier nicht.
> Nur "05", "Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren". Da haben BEIDE "100 100 5", aber die eine ist deshalb mit gelbem Punkt und "Vorsicht" versehen.


Schau dir den Rohwert bei dem Attribut "05" (Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren) an. Der ist bei beiden Platten nicht gleich und deshalb ist dieses Attribut bei der einen Platte gelb und bei der anderen nicht.



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Die war die letzte Zeit in einem USB3-Gehäuse.
> Hatte auch hartes Abschalten (ist ja eher normal für USB...) etc..
> Dann sah Ich zwar "Vorsicht", aber unter "C5 Aktuell ausstehende Sektoren 100 100 .." Ich glaube hinten stand statt einer "0" wie aktuell ein Wert (wo Ich hier die zwei Fragezeichen habe, steht aktuell eine Null ).


Ne, normal ist das für USB nicht. USB-Laufwerke sollte man niemals einfach so abziehen oder ausschalten, sondern immer vorher sauber abmelden. Ansonsten kannst du Datenverlust erleiden, das Dateisystem kann beschädigt werden und die Festplatte kann sogar physisch Schaden nehmen, wenn du sie zu früh bewegst und die Köpfe noch nicht geparkt sind. Festplattentechnik ist Feinstmechanik, die sehr empfindlich gegenüber Stößen und Erschütterungen ist.

Deine Probleme können durchaus von dem "harten Abschalten" kommen. Dadurch können schwebende, oder wie sie hier genannt werden, "ausstehende" Sektoren entstehen. Das sind Sektoren, die nicht mehr fehlerfrei gelesen werden können, was ein physisches oder logisches Problem sein kann. Also entweder ist die Datenträgeroberfläche an dieser Stelle tatsächlich defekt (physischen Problem) oder der Dateninhalt bzw. der Fehlerkorrekturcode des entsprechenden Sektors ist beschädigt. Wenn beispielsweise gerade schreibend auf die Festplatte zugegriffen wird, wenn du sie abziehst oder ausschaltest, wird der Schreibvorgang sofort abgebrochen. Das führt dazu, dass der Sektor, bei dem der Schreibvorgang vorzeitig abgebrochen wurde, nun einen Dateninhalt und einen Fehlerkorrekturcode hat, die nicht zueinander passen (logisches Problem). In beiden Fällen kann der Dateninhalt des Sektors beim nächsten Lesezugriff nicht mehr fehlerfrei ausgelesen werden und er wird als "schwebend" bzw. "ausstehend" markiert, was CDI mit einer gelben "Vorsicht"-Warnung quittiert.

Laut deinem Text hatte die Platte wohl mehrere ausstehende Sektoren, von denen die meisten offenbar logischer Natur waren. Beim Überschreiben dieser Sektoren, also dem Befüllen mit neuen Daten (was bei abgewählter Schnellformatierung passiert), wird dieser Fehler korrigiert und in CDI verschwindet dann diese Meldung beim Attribut C5. Einer war wohl tatsächlich defekt und musst ausgetauscht werden. Und genau das wird unter 05 "Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren" angezeigt. Dieser ausgetauschte defekte Sektor ist für das System nicht mehr erreichbar und stört daher nicht weiter. Wenn schwebende bzw. ausstehende Sektoren wichtige Metadaten des Dateisystems betreffen, kann das für "Schluckauf" sorgen.

Festplatten können jederzeit unangekündigt ausfallen. Ganz egal wie alt sie sind und was für eine Vorgeschichte sie haben. Dagegen hilft nur das regelmäßige Anfertigen von Backups auf anderen Datenträgern.

Eine echte "Low-Level-Formatierung" durch den Endanwender ist bei modernen Festplatten schon seit langer Zeit nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## TobiasClaren (10. August 2017)

OK, der sagt mir noch weniger. Schon weil die anderen sogar im Hexadezimalformat zu sein scheinen.

Nein, kein abziehen bei laufenden Vorgängen. Dass sie nicht bei rotierenden Platten bewegt werden soll ist mir klar, das hatte Ich ja nicht geschrieben.
Das kam auch nicht vor. Aber abschalten, und dann auslaufen lassen, das bringt den Kopf auch ohne Strom in die Parkposition.
Das harte Abschalten können auch HDDs im Computer erleben bzw. erlebt haben, aber die haben keine solche Anzeige.

Einen echten Stresstest mit Schreiben, Lesen, Oberflächentest etc. hintereinander über mehrere Tage, inkl. automatischer Überwachung der Smartwerte, das wäre es.
Ich lasse jetzt erst mal H2TestW "schreiben und prüfen" "als Dauertest" laufen. Sind schon 3:20, und es dauert evtl. noch etwas über 8h. Angezeigt wird 1:56h, aber das kann nicht stimmen...
 die liegt offen, aber 50° hat sie schon. Und damit zeigt CDI sie auch Gelb an.
Aber auch nur 5° mehr als die andere Platte, die dabei Blau angezeigt wird.

Klar, ausfallen können die immer.
Mir geht es auch um eine Bewertung, ob die jetzt unsicherer ist, als jede Andere ohne dass die mal so aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (11. August 2017)

1 defekter Sektor (der durch einen Reservesektor ersetzt wurde) auf 50.000 Betriebsstunden ist eh nix. Belastungstests sind hier Überflüssig. 

Wichtig ist eine Datensicherung *da jeder Massenspeicher egal wie Alt oder Neu er sei oder wie Gut oder Schlecht sein Zustand ist, jederzeit ohne Vorwarnung vollständig ausfallen kann!*


----------



## TobiasClaren (11. August 2017)

OK... Aber CDI macht hier gleich eine gelbe "Vorsicht"-Anzeige draus...
Lustigerweise könnte Ich die Grenze für diese Warnanzeige auch ändern, und schon ist es "Gut"...
Also ist diese Stelle in Screenshots auf Ebay auch nicht sicher. Man müsste selbst alle Werte ansehen und einschätzen können.
Und als Verkaufender kann man ja solche eigenen Grenzwerte voreingestellt haben, und der Kaufende bewertet nur das "Gut"...
Und "Betrug" ist das auch nicht... Die Daten inkl. "Rohdaten" sind ja einsehbar.
Da wäre es gut, gäbe es eine Software die den Zustand der HDD besser einschätzt, und auch nichts einstellbar ist.
Die statt solchen schon nicht leicht verständlichen Werten eine konkrete Einschätzung gibt.


Nach dem Umkopieren (weil Ich sie dann formatieren wollte, das soll ja solche Fehler beseitigen) war die HDD ja erst mal gar nicht korrekt anzusprechen.
Angesteckt hatte sie sogar das System instabilisiert, eingefroren und Start von Software unterbunden. Kabel rausgezogen, Ploppp alles ging wieder.
Dann direkt an SATA ging es irgendwann. Und nun läuft sie seit XX Stunden H2Testw.
Dass die zwischendurch mal nicht richtig ansprechbar war, das ist schon komisch.


----------



## cimenTo (14. August 2017)

Bei mir zeigt Crystal auch "Vorsicht" an auf meiner 1TB Barracuda. Der Wert der wiederzugewiesenen Sektoren ist 3288. Gestern war er noch bei 31xx.
Komischerweise hat weder das Seagate Diagnosetool im Langzeittest und auch HDTune oder so keine Fehler angezeigt.

Die Platte ist 3,5 Jahre alt und hat 11200 Stunden runter.

Kann ich wohl davon ausgehen dass sie langsam den Geist aufgibt? :/


----------



## TobiasClaren (14. August 2017)

Und der PC hat auf der 256GB Samsung EVO Pro hier als System-HDD (nichts wichtiges) nach Stromausfall wieder mal kein Betriebssystem gefunden.
Ein paar Startversuche, und es kommt. Die Fehler von SSDs unterscheiden sich etwas von denen von HDDs...
Dann bleibt es normalerweise auch an. ABer das hatte Icvh auch mal vor Monaten oder Jahren. Jetzt ist aber auch seltsam ein Video im Bild stehen geblieben, Ton läuft weiter, und der Windows Media Player lässt sich nicht beenden.
Zwei oder dreimal nacheinander. Aber "Vorsicht" zeigt der nicht an.
Gibt es eine Art Online-"Garantiecheck" für Samsung SSDs?


----------



## XT1024 (14. August 2017)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Kann ich wohl davon ausgehen dass sie langsam den Geist aufgibt? :/


In derTat. Wenn die ersetzten Sektoren steigen, ist das selten ein gutes Zeichen.

Wie immer ist die Zukunft abhängig vom Verwendungszweck.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. August 2017)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Bei mir zeigt Crystal auch "Vorsicht" an auf meiner 1TB Barracuda. Der Wert der wiederzugewiesenen Sektoren ist 3288. Gestern war er noch bei 31xx.
> Komischerweise hat weder das Seagate Diagnosetool im Langzeittest und auch HDTune oder so keine Fehler angezeigt.





XT1024 schrieb:


> In derTat. Wenn die ersetzten Sektoren steigen, ist das selten ein gutes Zeichen.
> Wie immer ist die Zukunft abhängig vom Verwendungszweck.


Platten, bei denen die Wiederzugewiesenen Sektoren so schnell steigen, sind praktisch Schrott und zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen. Aktuell sind immerhin noch Reservesektoren vorhanden mit denen defekte Sektoren ersetzt werden können, aber bei einer so hohen Wiederzuweisungsrate ist die Platte zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen - bald sind die Reservesektoren alle, dann gibt es definitiv Datenverlust.


----------



## XT1024 (14. August 2017)

Ja, Verwendungszweck. Als Mülllager für Spiele funktioniert das Ding bis zum letzten Tag. Was gäbe es denn zu verlieren? Nix, nur Zeit zu gewinnen. Man muss natürlich wissen, was drauf ist.
Wenn es genug schwebende Sektoren gibt, will man so ein Ding auch gar nicht freiwillig weiter verwenden.


----------



## cimenTo (14. August 2017)

Hm, ok verstehe. Hatte vor einigen Wochen mein ganzes System neu gemacht und auch Crystaldiskinfo installiert gehabt aber damals war scheinbar alles in Ordnung.
Gestern habe ich einfach mal Diskinfo gestartet und eben den Fehler bemerkt.

Windows ist auf meiner SSD und auf der 1TB sind halt die meisten Programme und alle Spiele.
Viel wird mit der Platte auch nicht gemacht. Hin und wieder ein Spiel installiert oder gelöscht, aber nie tonnenweise Daten hind und her verschoben.


----------



## tobiobi1 (6. September 2017)

Hallo,
habe mit meiner vor Paar Tagen Gebrauchten Western Digital VelociRaptor ein Problem mit Neu Zugewiesenen Sektoren. Er hat die Platte also Voll Funktions Fähig wenig gebraucht Verkauft was ich bei 9600 Stunden nun auch nicht als wenig bezeichnen würde davon hat er aber bei Ebay nichts gesagt. Die Platte ist aber noch nicht so alt ist von Ende 2014.
Er meint nun bei ihm hätte CrystalDiskInfo nichts in die Richtung Angezeigt was auf so ein Problem deutet er meint das dies wohl vom Transport kommt bzw schiebt es auf den Transport. Und es sei nicht weiter schlimm da die Platte so locker noch 5-6 Jahre hält. Er hat mir jetzt nur auf eine Teilrückerstattung zugestimmt.
Jetzt würde ich gern wissen habe ich da totalen Schrott gekauft und wird die Platte bald hinsein bzw muss ich mich sofort nach neuem umgucken? Er wollte 99€ dafür haben habe ihn auf 80 Runtergehandelt er hat mir 20 durch die Teilrückerstattung zurück geben sollten die Fehler aber auch bei ihm gewesen sein und er wusste von sind die 80 und auch 60€ immer noch viel zu Teuer.....
Anbei noch ein Screen.
Danke schon mal. 

LG
Tobi


----------



## razzor1984 (6. September 2017)

tobiobi1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mit meiner vor Paar Tagen Gebrauchten Western Digital VelociRaptor ein Problem mit Neu Zugewiesenen Sektoren. Er hat die Platte also Voll Funktions Fähig wenig gebraucht Verkauft was ich bei 9600 Stunden nun auch nicht als wenig bezeichnen würde davon hat er aber bei Ebay nichts gesagt. Die Platte ist aber noch nicht so alt ist von Ende 2014.
> Er meint nun bei ihm hätte CrystalDiskInfo nichts in die Richtung Angezeigt was auf so ein Problem deutet er meint das dies wohl vom Transport kommt bzw schiebt es auf den Transport. Und es sei nicht weiter schlimm da die Platte so locker noch 5-6 Jahre hält. Er hat mir jetzt nur auf eine Teilrückerstattung zugestimmt.
> Jetzt würde ich gern wissen habe ich da totalen Schrott gekauft und wird die Platte bald hinsein bzw muss ich mich sofort nach neuem umgucken? Er wollte 99€ dafür haben habe ihn auf 80 Runtergehandelt er hat mir 20 durch die Teilrückerstattung zurück geben sollten die Fehler aber auch bei ihm gewesen sein und er wusste von sind die 80 und auch 60€ immer noch viel zu Teuer.....
> ...



Hatte die platte gleich nach einschalten diese Smartwerte? oder sind die erst später gekommen?
Wenn diese schon da waren, ist es Betrug weil 77 kaputte sektoren "entstehen" nicht durch einen Transport 
Die platte wurde vl als Streaminggrab in einem NAS oder Raid benutzt.
Wie komme ich drauf? 9631-Stunden Laufzeit vs 18 Einschaltvorgänge.Ich nehme an ,dass diese vielleicht sogar noch geringer waren, wie du sie frisch bekommen hast!
Reduzieren wird den Wert auf 12, da vielleicht auch der Verkäufer die Platte vorher ein paar mal ein/ausgeschaltet hat(bevor er diese verkauft hat - test zweck). 
Kommt man auf eine Laufzeit Pro Einschaltvorgang von ~ 802 Stunden. 
Das bekommst du i.d.r bei einem normalen pc nie zusammen, der müsste jeden Tag nonstop rennen  - wer schaltet seinen pc nicht am abend aus? oder wenn er die Wohnung verlässt?

Zu der platte, ich würde einmal diese mit gsmart control auslesen(GSmartControl :: Home & News). 
Dort gibt es viel mehr test Optionen.
Schau dir an ob etwas im Error Log steht und mache einen Extended Self Test (Reiter --> Perform Test)

Dann beschreibe die Platte ein paar mal wirklich rand voll und schaue wie sich die Werte von Neuzugewiesenen Sektoren verhalten (sollten nicht steigen) 
In Fällen wo die Neuzuweisungsereignisse bzw Neuzugewiesene Sektoren steigen, wird der Platte bald die reserve Sektoren ausgehen --> EXITUS.

Persönlich würde ich nie Festplatte gebraucht kaufen, man weiß nie wie die smart Werte sind vor dem Kauf.
War die HDD wirklich nur ein Datengrab auf das ab und zu geschrieben wurde? oder war es in einem Raidverbund und musste leiden. 
Versprechen kann der Verkäufer vieles 
Hdds sind eben ein Verschleißprodukt!

grüße


----------



## tobiobi1 (6. September 2017)

@razzor1984
danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe CrystalDiskInfo recht Schnell nach dem ich sie eingebaut habe aufgemacht und da habe ich dann schon nen Schock bekomme als ich gesehen habe das der Punkt Gelb war.
Werde auch mal das (GSmartControl :: Home & News).  Benutzen und gucken.

Was ich mich nun Frage was soll ich machen kann ich die Platte weiter Benutzen oder lieber ne ganz neue Platte Kaufen?

LG
Tobi


----------



## razzor1984 (6. September 2017)

tobiobi1 schrieb:


> @razzor1984
> danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe CrystalDiskInfo recht Schnell nach dem ich sie eingebaut habe aufgemacht und da habe ich dann schon nen Schock bekomme als ich gesehen habe das der Punkt Gelb war.
> Werde auch mal das (GSmartControl :: Home & News).  Benutzen und gucken.
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir nicht sagen wie sich die Werte in Zukunft verhalten werden, ich hab eine Samsung die hat nur 35 defekte sektoren und behält auch die Daten noch, nur ist das eher eine platte die ich als Walkingdead bezeichne.
Die könnte theortisch jeden Moment den dienst quitieren (Da sind nur alte Games drauf - wenn die weg sind ists wurtscht - alles wichtige ist in einem Raid array)
Keiner kann dir mit gewissheit sagen, wie lange die Platte noch hält. Faktum ist das auf reserve Sektoren zurückgegriffen werden musste(77 ist nicht wenig), was in dem ausmaß wie in deinem Fall nie gut ist. Wann gehen der Hdd diese aus ?

Ich würde die Hdd zurückschicken mit dem verweiß auf die Fehlerhaften sektoren(Wurde ja nicht erwähnt). Diese Masse an Sektoren kann nie und nimmer so plötzliche entstanden sein. Der wollte einfach bildlich formuliert, Schrott zu geld machen  . Hier ist alles für einen Betrug erfüllt !


----------



## tobiobi1 (6. September 2017)

Ja gut dann werde ich Versuchen mein Geld zurück zu bekommen er hat gestern Ebay schon eingeschaltet und denen Angeblich nen Screen von  CrystalDiskInfo geschickt wo zu sehen war das die Platte  keine Fehler hat.  Er hat in dem Fall auch nur einer Teilrückerstattung zugestimmt wie gesagt weil er sich keienr Schuld bewusst ist. Ich habe mit der Platte auch nicht weiter gemacht auser ganz Normal behandelt und Eingebaut.

Wenn die Platte Abrauchen würde wäre Mist da sind alle meine Spiele drauf usw. Wenn ich wüsste das die Platte so wie er meint locker noch 5 Jahre hält würde ich sie ja behalten. Aber so wo keienr was sagen kann ist Mist und wenn er mich dann aich nochbetrugen hat wo nach es ja ausiehst geht das garnicht. Aber gut zu wissen das man sichauf die Länge wie lange Jemand bei Ebay dabei ist auch nich >Verlassen kann drauf genau so wenig wie auf die  ganzen Positiven Rezesionen. Hab mich so auf die Platte gefreut und dann son scheiß -.-

Das Programm was du mir Vorgeschlagen hast ist leider auf Englisch gibt es da auch was auf deutsch Englisch kann ich leider nich so wierklich?

LG
Tobi


----------



## razzor1984 (6. September 2017)

tobiobi1 schrieb:


> Ja gut dann werde ich Versuchen mein Geld zurück zu bekommen er hat gestern Ebay schon eingeschaltet und denen Angeblich nen Screen von  CrystalDiskInfo geschickt wo zu sehen war das die Platte  keine Fehler hat.  Er hat in dem Fall auch nur einer Teilrückerstattung zugestimmt wie gesagt weil er sich keienr Schuld bewusst ist. Ich habe mit der Platte auch nicht weiter gemacht auser ganz Normal behandelt und Eingebaut.
> 
> Wenn die Platte Abrauchen würde wäre Mist da sind alle meine Spiele drauf usw. Wenn ich wüsste das die Platte so wie er meint locker noch 5 Jahre hält würde ich sie ja behalten. Aber so wo keienr was sagen kann ist Mist und wenn er mich dann aich nochbetrugen hat wo nach es ja ausiehst geht das garnicht. Aber gut zu wissen das man sichauf die Länge wie lange Jemand bei Ebay dabei ist auch nich >Verlassen kann drauf genau so wenig wie auf die  ganzen Positiven Rezesionen. Hab mich so auf die Platte gefreut und dann son scheiß -.-
> 
> ...



Das Beweisbild müsste +/- eine Stunde, die gleiche Laufzeit(Stunden) bzw Einschaltvorgänge haben wie deine Smartdaten.
Dann müsste man auch das Bild genauer begutachten, mit Photoshop bastelt dir gerne jemand etwas zusammen. Weiters kann es nicht schaden, die EXIF Daten aus dem Bild auszulesen (Wann wurde es gemacht usw....)
Wie gesagt diese Anzahl an fehlerhaften Sektoren ist schon recht viel, das entsteht nicht so "auf einmal". 
Was ich bis jetzt miterlebt habe dann verabschieden sich die Sektoren eher  wenn man die HDD formatiert und dann wieder beschreibt. Kann sein, dass der Verkäufer die Hdd bevor er sie verkauft hat, noch sicher löschen wollte.
Die Programme beschreiben jeden einzelnen Sektor öffters, so kann ich mir die hohe Anzahl an fehlerhaften Sektoren erklären.

Zum Programm. Starte es, doppelkilck auf die HDD. Dann geh auf Error Log und schau ob dort etwas hinterlegt ist. Wenn ja hast du ihn so richtig(wenn die Fehlermeldungen älter sind), weil das sind Fehler die gelogged sind intern 
Um abzuklären wie es um die Platte generell besteht wie von mir erwähnt, geh auf Perform Tests und dann Exteneded Self-Test.


----------



## tobiobi1 (6. September 2017)

So habe nun denn Test Durchlaufen lassen. So viel wie ich verstehe ohne Fehler.
Anbei noch 2 Bilder davon.


----------



## razzor1984 (6. September 2017)

Ok - dann hat sich es stabilisiert.
Wie gesagt du kannst nur warten wie sich die Werte verändern.
Guter literatur dazu: 
Hard Drive SMART Stats
What SMART Hard Disk Errors Actually Tell Us
(Jage es durch google translate  )
Die Quintessenze: Smart Attribute 5,187,188,197,198 sind die entscheidenten
Statistisch fällt eine HDD mit smart 5 (wiederzugewiesene Sektoren) Fehlern eher aus als eine ohne. Backblaze ist da eine sehr gute Quelle, da diese über extrem viele Festplatten verfügen(Gute für die Basismenge)

Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, ab dem Moment wo bei mir Festplatte Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren haben fliegen sie aus Produktivsystemen raus.
Wie schon erwähnt, Smart ist keine genaues System dass dir sagt: HDD stirbt in einem Tag 
Es gibt Richtwerte an die man sich halten kann und ab dem Punkt muss man entscheiden, risiko oder neu.


----------



## tobiobi1 (6. September 2017)

Ok. Ja jetzt meine Frage was mach ich am besten. Behalten oder bestehe ich drauf das er sie zurück nimmt. Er hat ja bis jetzt nur einer Teilrückerstattung aufs Geld zugestimmt da er als Privat und ohne Garantie Verkauft hat. Wollte er sie  nicht zurück nehmen.  Da er sie ja nich zurück nehmen wollte bis jetzt und er dabei bleiben sollte  lasse ich die Platte so lange drin bis sie ganz hin ist habe die Daten auf 2 Alten Platten ma gesichert fals sie dann doch ma schneller hin ist als gedacht.

Noch mal zu dem Verkäufer habe das eben noch mal gelesen als ic hihn dann Wegen dem Fehler angeschriebne habe hat er mir geschriebne er hat die Platte überschriebne und Formatier. Und  das Smartprotokoll Überprüft wo bei ihm keine Fehler waren.

Und das hier hat er zu CrystaDiskInfo geschrieben:
Übrigens wieso das Festplatten Überwachungsprogramm meckert ist weil er von eine normale Desktop Festplatte ausgeht und die haben meist ein Laufzeit von 24 Monate mal 8 Stunden, diese Feestplatte hat aber eine laufzeit von 5 Jahre mal 24 Stunden. Dsas Festplatten überwachungsprogramm denkt das die Betriebstunden zu viel sind. aber die Festplatte wird in ein Desktop noch mindestens gute 5 jahre halten.

Kann man davon ausegehen das dies Realstisch ist oder schreibt er das nur um die Platte nicht zurück nehmen zu müssen?


----------



## razzor1984 (6. September 2017)

Ist halt ungeschickt für dich, da er sie quasi ohne gewährleistung verkauft hat. 
Dir bleiben zwei Optionen, du kannst streiten und bisschen Druck bei ebay machen ,dass es arglistige Täuschung/Betrug war und du auf eine  Refundierung des vollen Betrages bestehst.
Oder du lebst damit und nutzt sie bis diese das Zeitliche segnet.......

Edit: Next time kauf dir eine neue HDD  - da hast du je nach Hersteller bis zu 3 Jahre an dem du dich weden kannst


----------



## tobiobi1 (7. September 2017)

Hab mit ihm noch mal geschrieben einer Rücknahme stimmt er immer noch nicht zu. Er sagt die Platte läuft ich habe normalen Zugriff drauf und im Normalen Desktop betrieb wird die Platte noch locker 5 Jahre halten da es eine High End Server Platte ist wird sie in meinem Desktop PC troz neu zugewiesenen Sektoren noch so lange halten. Und daher sieht er keine Grund die Platte zurück zu nehmen. Werd sie dann so lange drin lassen bis sie hin ist und dann tauschen Daten habe ich wie gesagt schon auf 2 alten Platten gesicher.
Aber Frage ist jetzt noch mal wie Realstisch ist das des das sie echt noch 5 Jahre oder mehr hält?


----------



## -Shorty- (7. September 2017)

Halte ich für wenig realistisch.  1-2 Jahre allerhöchstens*. 




* aus dem Bierschaum gelesen.


----------



## razzor1984 (7. September 2017)

tobiobi1 schrieb:


> Hab mit ihm noch mal geschrieben einer Rücknahme stimmt er immer noch nicht zu. Er sagt die Platte läuft ich habe normalen Zugriff drauf und im Normalen Desktop betrieb wird die Platte noch locker 5 Jahre halten da es eine High End Server Platte ist wird sie in meinem Desktop PC troz neu zugewiesenen Sektoren noch so lange halten



Nur weil du Zugriff drauf hast, heißt es noch lange nicht dass die HDD "gesund" ist   Weil er ja immer seine 5 jahre dir proffezeit, frag ihn mal ob er es dir als schriftliche Zusicherung geben kann, er wird sich winden wie eine Schlange  

Das argument von "Highend" server hdd kannst du ihn auch entkräften, keiner mit Ahnung von Servern baut sich eine Raptor in einem Server ein.Dort weilen wenn, richtige high end hdds die für non stop24/7 Betrieb zertifiziert sind und auch da gibt es noch Unterschiede zw consumer und Firmen (nicht mehr so groß, meist FW) Wozu gibt Segate bei seiner neuen IronWolf serie so lange Garantie? Auch die MTFB zeiten sind recht hoch angsetzt + ab höheren versionen ist ein Datenrecovery service dabei   All das hat die Raptor nicht, ist eben eine schnelle Hdd für den consumer Bereich !



tobiobi1 schrieb:


> Und daher sieht er keine Grund die Platte zurück zu nehmen. Werd sie dann so lange drin lassen bis sie hin ist und dann tauschen Daten habe ich wie gesagt schon auf 2 alten Platten gesicher.
> Aber Frage ist jetzt noch mal wie Realstisch ist das des das sie echt noch 5 Jahre oder mehr hält?



Schreib die Platte ein paar mal wirklich voll mit Daten - 4 bis 5 mal und schau wie sich die Smartwerte verändern!
Wenn er stur ist drück ihn noch sauber mit dem Preis, weil du bist von einem einwandfreien Produkt ausgegangen, welches so nicht geliefert wurde. Wenn er dir kommt das er kein gewähr gegeben hat, dann schreibe ihn als Gegenargument, dass er aber die Hdd auch als einwandfrei angegeben hat. Dies war aber nicht der Umstand. Kannst ihm auch erklären, dass diese hohe Anzahl nicht durch den Transport entstanden ist, das war wie man so schön sagt ein "versteckter" Mangel.
Ich gehe davon aus er hat es gewusst


----------



## tobiobi1 (8. September 2017)

Hm das habe ich ihm gestern schon alles geschrieben wegen dem Tramsport usw. Er nimmt die Platte nicht zurück Teilrückerstattung mehr als die 20€ die er mir schon geben hat macht er auch nicht weil sonst der Gewinn zu klein wäre und für ihn ist die sache nun gegessen. Das hat er mir drauf Geantwortet: 

die Festplatte funktioniert und sie haben Zugriff drauf sowie voll Kapazität. Die Geräuschentwicklung liegt an der Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit und die neu zugewiesenen Sektoren liegen an der Laufzeit der Festplatte.
Festplatten besitzten diese Funktion nicht umsonst, erstrecht Serverfestplatten die einst mal "High End" waren und derzeit immernoch Neu über 200€ kosten.
Aus Erfahrung weis ich, dass die WD Platten die für Server Konzepiert sind, lange Laufzeiten haben, auch wenn Sektoren neu Zugewiesen wurden.
Betreiben Sie die Festplatte ganz normal und schauen Sie nicht so oft auf die Werte der Festplatte, die sowieso Größtenteils falsch angezeigt werden, da sie von einer Normalen Festplatte ausgehen und keiner Serverfestplatte. Auch die Sachen die Sie in den Foren gelesen haben, sind meist auf normale Festplatten bezogen.
Erfahrungsgemäß wird die Festplatte noch lange laufen, machen Sie sich da keine Gedanken.

Was ich davon halten soll keine Ahnung.

Und das mit dem voll schreiben der Platte ist nun auch Blöd da ich gleich wo ich sie hatte alle meine Spiele und Daten drauf gemacht habe. Weil ich bei meiner Alten Platte immer wieder zugriffs Probleme hatte wollte ich das schnell von der runter haben bevor ich garnicht mehr rauf komme.

Ich hab nun mal an Western Digital ne Mail geschickt die Platte hat noch bis Ende 2019 Garantie ma sehn was von denen kommt.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. September 2017)

tobiobi1 schrieb:


> die Festplatte funktioniert und sie haben Zugriff drauf sowie voll Kapazität. Die Geräuschentwicklung liegt an der Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit und die neu zugewiesenen Sektoren liegen an der Laufzeit der Festplatte.



Er versucht sich raus zu reden, das Einzige ab einer gewissen Laufzeit nimmt die Wahrscheindlichkeit zu ,dass es zu fehlerhaften Sektoren kommt. Wd neigt aus meiner Erfahrung dazu eher, wenn ich jetzt vergleiche heranziehe meine 
Hitachi HDS5C3020BLE630 - hat bald eine laufzeit von 20k stunden und kein einziger sektor ist bis jetzt erneuert worden  - traum Smartwerte ! 



tobiobi1 schrieb:


> Festplatten besitzten diese Funktion nicht umsonst, erstrecht Serverfestplatten die einst mal "High End" waren und derzeit immernoch Neu über 200€ kosten.
> Aus Erfahrung weis ich, dass die WD Platten die für Server Konzepiert sind, lange Laufzeiten haben, auch wenn Sektoren neu Zugewiesen wurden.



Wie schon erwähnt keiner mit halbwegs gutem IT-Wissen, baut sich eine Raptor in einem server. In einem server steckt man eine langsamdrehende HDD die 24/7 tauglich ist.  Wenn man auf Datendurchsatz scharf ist gibts genügend SSDs dafür (zb.Intel SSDs)



tobiobi1 schrieb:


> Betreiben Sie die Festplatte ganz normal und schauen Sie nicht so oft auf die Werte der Festplatte, die sowieso Größtenteils falsch angezeigt werden, da sie von einer Normalen Festplatte ausgehen und keiner Serverfestplatte. Auch die Sachen die Sie in den Foren gelesen haben, sind meist auf normale Festplatten bezogen.
> Erfahrungsgemäß wird die Festplatte noch lange laufen, machen Sie sich da keine Gedanken.


Was soll er denn bitte antworten?? er wird seinen "Fehler" oder wie auch immer man das nennen mag, nie Schriftlich zugeben. Wäre schon eine selbsbelastung im engeren Sinne 
Das S.M.A.R.T quasi unnötig ist, ist harter Tobak, er versucht dich halt zu beruhigen  aber etwas anderes war ja auch nicht zu erwarten.
Schreibt halt ne vernichtende Bewertung bei Ebay  Rache ist sweeeet - (ganzer Sachverhalt)



tobiobi1 schrieb:


> Was ich davon halten soll keine Ahnung.



 Von dem wirst du nix mehr bekommen, vielleicht wenn du dich bei Ebay beschwerst und ihnen bisschen Druck machst. Weil ebay kann sehr wohl dem verkäufer die Hölle heiß machen  



tobiobi1 schrieb:


> Und das mit dem voll schreiben der Platte ist nun auch Blöd da ich gleich wo ich sie hatte alle meine Spiele und Daten drauf gemacht habe. Weil ich bei meiner Alten Platte immer wieder zugriffs Probleme hatte wollte ich das schnell von der runter haben bevor ich garnicht mehr rauf komme.



Wichtige daten gehören mehrfach gespiegelt   du leidest anscheinend unter speicher Knappheit




tobiobi1 schrieb:


> Ich hab nun mal an Western Digital ne Mail geschickt die Platte hat noch bis Ende 2019 Garantie ma sehn was von denen kommt.



Wirst eh sehen ob eine RMA zugelassen wird oder nicht.
Hab noch ein Tool gefunden welches direkt von wd kommen, vielleicht kann da die hdd noch genauer untersucht werden --> Software and Firmware Downloads | WD Support


----------



## tobiobi1 (8. September 2017)

Ja WD muss erst mal auf die Mail Antworten das kann was ich gelesen habe auch Tage dauern. Werde mich dazu dann noch mal Äussern wenn ich eine RMA bekomme. 
 Das WD Tool habe ich schon  Letztens selbst drüber laufen lassen da kamm kein Fehler bei raus.

Ja Großer Ersatzspeicher ist nich so viel da wie gesagt habe die Daten jetzt auf 2 Alte Platten gezogen das man sie wenigstens gesichert habe. Hätte ja ger nne großes SSD gehabt aber dafür habe ich überhaupt kein Geld übrig leider.

Der Typ Antwortet wohl nicht mehr er ist letztens dann schon noch Patzig geworden und hat mir seit dem nicht mehr geantwortet.


----------



## tobiobi1 (10. September 2017)

Hätte da noch eine Frage sollte ich keine RMA bekommen und die Platte gibt früher oder Später ihren Geist auf.

Welche der Herkömlichen HDD von Western Digital die sie grade im Sortiment haben kommt Leistungsmäßig und vorallem vom Datendurchsatz  einigermaßen oder vllt auch besser an die VelociRaptor ran?
Und bevor jetzt alle nur Sagen hol ne SSD ja das weiß ich. Aber ich bräuchte eine SSD mit 1TB und die sind mir zu Teuer erstens habe ich das Geld dafür nicht und Zweitens will ich es nicht Ausgeben  bzw so viel dafür.

LG


----------



## tobiobi1 (13. September 2017)

Sry fürs 3 Fach Posten. Western Digital hat einer RMA mehr oder weniger zugestimmt da die Raptor aber nicht mehr hergestellt wird können sie diese Platte leider nicht mehr 1 zu1 Ersetzten.
Man hat mir als ersatz diese 2 Platte Vorgeschlagen bzw davon kann ich mir eine Aussuchen:   WD2005FBYZ SATA 6 Gb/s 3.5 Inch 7200 2 TB 128 MB WD GOLD  
WD20PURX SATA 6 Gb/s 3.5 Inch IntelliPower 2 TB 64 MB WD PURPLE

Welche davon kommt Leistungsmäßig einigermaßen an die Raptor ran?  Vorallem vom Datendurchsatz. Der Datendurchsatz der Purple mit 145 MB/s Überzeugt mich nicht so sonderlich.
Bei der Gold mit 185 MB/s sieht es schon anders aus das finde ich soweit ok aber die Platte wird troztem nicht so schnell sein wie die Raptor oder?


----------



## razzor1984 (14. September 2017)

So gut war die Raptor auch nicht - siehe Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB Review | StorageReview.com - Storage Reviews - am ende steht eh im Konklusio - 206MB/s sequentzielen transfer
Eine SSD von samsung liefert dir heute stabile Read/Write bereiche >=500M/S je nach modell, bei M2SSD sind wir sogar schon in Gigabyte/s  bereich  

Zu deiner Frage, rein von den Daten her die Gold, warum schau dir die mal den Preis und die MTBF zeit an, 2 Mio stunden + für dauerbetrieb geignet 
Weiters: --> Herstellergarantie: fünf Jahre mit 24x7-Premium-Kundensupport - besser kann mans net haben.

Wenn ich mal zeit habe zum Gamen, was leider immer weniger zutrifft  Dann habe ich nur ein game auf der SSD, BF4 auch nur wegen den langen ladezeiten. Habe nur langsamdrehende HDDs im Pc, und selbst die liefern sequenziell locker > zw 110 - 120MB/s.
Bei keinem game war die Hdd der Flaschenhals bis her ! (auf meinen Fall bezogen)

Edit: Betracht es so du hast 60 für ne WD raptor bezahlt die jetzt RMAed wird, und bekommst den doppelten Speicher und wieder 5 jahre garantie. Das sind fast 50% vom listen preis der Gold


----------



## tobiobi1 (14. September 2017)

Ok also meinst du soll ich die RMA machen und die WD Gold nehmen?

Ja eine SSD weiß ich das die Schneller ist aber wie gesagt habe das Geld dafür nicht so eine große zukaufen und vorallem keine Lust jedes mal die Spiele hin und her zu Schieben auf die SSD.

Naja und bei der WD Gold ist es glaub ich auch nur die 1TB Variante was sie mit anbieten.


----------



## razzor1984 (14. September 2017)

tobiobi1 schrieb:


> Ok also meinst du soll ich die RMA machen und die WD Gold nehmen?



Die frage erübrigt sich  - ist doch klar wenn man für "lau" eine neu Hdd bekommt dann nimmt man das Angebot an selbst wenn es "nur" ein 1Tb Modell sein sollte
Die Gold ist in dem Fall das Beste für dich.



tobiobi1 schrieb:


> Ja eine SSD weiß ich das die Schneller ist aber wie gesagt habe das Geld dafür nicht so eine große zukaufen und vorallem keine Lust jedes mal die Spiele hin und her zu Schieben auf die SSD.



Wenn man sich es leisten will dann kann man SSDs als Datenplatten nutzen, die effektivste Lösung ist es wenn man diese für das Os nutzt, da hier sehr viel gelesen/geschrieben wird. Eine 256gb ssd ist ja auch nicht mehr so Teuer, die Preis sind aber leider wieder gestiegen  meine 850er 256gb evo hat "nur" 75 euro gekostet (noch bevor die Flash-Speicherpreise explodiert sind)



tobiobi1 schrieb:


> Naja und bei der WD Gold ist es glaub ich auch nur die 1TB Variante was sie mit anbieten.





tobiobi1 schrieb:


> Man hat mir als ersatz diese 2 Platte  Vorgeschlagen bzw davon kann ich mir eine Aussuchen: WD2005FBYZ SATA 6  Gb/s 3.5 Inch 7200 2 TB 128 MB WD GOLD
> WD20PURX SATA 6 Gb/s 3.5 Inch IntelliPower 2 TB 64 MB WD PURPLE



Da schreibst aber von 2tb Modellen !


----------



## tobiobi1 (15. September 2017)

Ja das sind 2 Modelle einmal WD Purple WD20PURX SATA 6 Gb/s 3.5 Inch IntelliPower 2 TB 64 MB WD PURPLE
und die WD Gold WD2005FBYZ SATA 6 Gb/s 3.5 Inch 7200 2 TB 128 MB WD GOLD  die WD Gold ist von der Bezeichnung her nur die 1Tb Varinante bei der Purble ist es die 2TB varinante.

Kommt die WD Gold den wenigstens leistungsmäßig und vom Datendurchsatz einigermaßen an die Raptor ran?


----------



## razzor1984 (16. September 2017)

tobiobi1 schrieb:


> Kommt die WD Gold den wenigstens leistungsmäßig und vom Datendurchsatz einigermaßen an die Raptor ran?



Wenn man den Datenraten trauen kann, dann had die gold knappe 185mb/s (aus den Datenblatt geht nicht hervor ob diese Werte Squenziell sind)
Die Raptor hatte in den einem Test bisschen über 200Mb/s (im mittel) 

Aus meiner Sicht bleibt dir eh nix anderes übrig, wenn dir jemand die Chanze anbietet und dir eine WD Gold für lau gibt, dann denke nicht darüber nach als hättest du eine Wahlmöglichkeit !


----------



## Inzersdorfer (16. September 2017)

Im Übrigen ist die WD2005FBYZ sehr wohl das *2 TB* Modell der Gold Baureihe.

WD Gold | Western Digital (WD)


----------



## tobiobi1 (16. September 2017)

Stimmt habe es total übersehen ist die 2TB ja dann werde ich die WD Gold nehmen. Und gut ist dann sogar die 2TB wieso auch nicht. 
Wobei aber das bei WD mit dem Support Antwortne leider immer ewig dauert.

Hab grade gesehen das die WD Gold mit 2TB auch ne Datenrate von 200 MB/s hat.


----------



## Straycatsfan (20. September 2017)

zwei Monate ist mein Thread also alt, die Woche fällt mir auf dass es in HWinfo bzw laut HWinfo nun statt 11 schon 21 wiederzugewiesene Sektoren sind

21 von wie vielen auf einer 2 TB Platte?)


bischen Luft ist wohl noch, sind nur Steam Games, lass mal krachen)


----------



## Inzersdorfer (21. September 2017)

21 von garantierten 3,907,029,168 logischen (512 Byte) bzw. 488,378,646 physischen (4 KB) User- Sektoren.
Es würden aber auch schon 3 defekte Sektoren ausreichen, wenns die richtigen Sektoren wären, um das Dateisystem zu korrumpieren.


----------



## Straycatsfan (21. September 2017)

na dann weiter wie bisher, im schlimmsten Fall eben mal ein Wochenende ohne wenn sie Samstag abends abdankt, auch kein Weltuntergang


----------



## Straycatsfan (23. September 2017)

gestern 30, heute 40, kurz später 44

einmal Toshiba, nie mehr wieder Toshiba (


----------



## tobiobi1 (20. Oktober 2017)

Hi,
wollte mich noch mal Zurück Melden. Meine RMA bei WD war erfolgreich habe gestern meine Getauschte WD Gold mit 2 TB bekommen. Läuft alles einwandfrei nun wieder. 

Danke hier noch mal an die Hilfe. 

LG
Tobi


----------

